# best tatoo ever



## King TT (Apr 22, 2008)

title says it all!!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol:

A test for our mods.

Does it stay or does it go?????????????????????????


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

:lol: :lol:

That pic is saved and is going on my phone! :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

T3RBO said:


>


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

1. Amazed the mods haven't removed this! :roll:

2. It's a photoshop :roll: (If I thought it was appropriate I'd post the Homer Simpson version too) :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> 1. Amazed the mods haven't removed this! :roll:
> 
> 2. It's a photoshop :roll: (If I thought it was appropriate I'd post the Homer Simpson version too) :wink:


You could PM me with it :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I reckon KMP has pulled rank :wink:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

Is it my computer or have the mods (shame on them) removed this fine young lady from the post? Luckily I copied it onto my computer first.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Molehall said:


> Is it my computer or have the mods (shame on them) removed this fine young lady from the post? Luckily I copied it onto my computer first.


Looks like it has been removed [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## tt don (May 6, 2008)

DXN 

rules are rules guys


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

You cheeky monkey you!!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN 

edited post acoordingly
with 350 + views all that want to see it will have done


----------

